# Delilah's 1st show



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

You both looked great. I know you were proud of her. How unusual to see that many browns. 

I was at a very small show over the weekend, 428 dogs entered. The only 2 Standard bitches entered were Red. The Special who won Best of Variety was Black.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Did you get a catalogue? Would you know who these red females are out of?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Delilah looks beautiful,I just love the browns!:beauty:


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Best wishes with Delilah! Thanks for the comment on clipping the leg too high up. Very useful information.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Delilah looks great to me!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

You guys looked great! Best of luck, I'll keep my fingers crossed that she does indeed finish quickly!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

She looks great! I love the picture of her with her toy.. that is just way freakin cute.

In the first picture, is she standing with her feet too closely together? I don't have much of an eye for stacking dogs.


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> She looks great! I love the picture of her with her toy.. that is just way freakin cute.
> 
> In the first picture, is she standing with her feet too closely together? I don't have much of an eye for stacking dogs.



Well, judging from all three photos..she looks as though she is very narrow in the chest. I'm impressed that you caught on to the legs being close together for not having shown before. So, if you were to stack a dog like this...you would want to make sure that when stacked the legs were as far apart as possible and still look straight. You should consider taking Vegas in the ring sometime for fun...maybe for UKC since his coat is short but I think you'd enjoy it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

4theLOVEofPOODLES said:


> Well, judging from all three photos..she looks as though she is very narrow in the chest. I'm impressed that you caught on to the legs being close together for not having shown before. So, if you were to stack a dog like this...you would want to make sure that when stacked the legs were as far apart as possible and still look straight. You should consider taking Vegas in the ring sometime for fun...maybe for UKC since his coat is short but I think you'd enjoy it.


Oh man, Vegas would be so bouncy, rofl! I've never thought about taking him in the ring.. though I'd have to do it within the next two months, because I'm getting him fixed at the end of july/beginning of august.


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oh man, Vegas would be so bouncy, rofl! I've never thought about taking him in the ring.. though I'd have to do it within the next two months, because I'm getting him fixed at the end of july/beginning of august.



Ha Ha Yeah well I'll have to tell you sometime about my first "In the ring stories"! There is a UKC show coming up end of this month-same place. You should find out if his parent's were UKC registered-just makes it easier if he's not. Let me know..it would be fun and most of the people from Friday will be there=)


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

4theLOVEofPOODLES said:


> Well, judging from all three photos..she looks as though she is very narrow in the chest. I'm impressed that you caught on to the legs being close together for not having shown before. So, if you were to stack a dog like this...you would want to make sure that when stacked the legs were as far apart as possible and still look straight. You should consider taking Vegas in the ring sometime for fun...maybe for UKC since his coat is short but I think you'd enjoy it.


I would not fault Delilah on being overly narrow. Remember the standard says:

Chest deep and moderately wide with well sprung ribs.

She is certainly not one of those bitches where as we say, "The legs come out of the same hole." In picture #1, she just happened to step too closely into a self stack (something to be careful about if you free stack your dog). Picture #3 is better, but could be a bit wider still. Note though in the second picture the danger of hand stacking the front too wide. You will end up making the dog look splay legged.


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

i don't think she is too narrow. i think she may be a liitle "elbows out" a little which makes her feet look too close together. if you correct this when you stack her it shouldn't be noticeable. her groom looks fantastic. all of us need to remember there are no perfect dogs, we just have to do our best to present them. very nice looking bitch, cbrand!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, did you groom her completely by yourself? She is a gorgeous dog! Good luck w/ you future shows. Maybe I will get to see her this fall in Lubbock or Amarillo.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

amerique2 said:


> You both looked great. I know you were proud of her. How unusual to see that many browns.
> 
> I was at a very small show over the weekend, 428 dogs entered. The only 2 Standard bitches entered were Red. The Special who won Best of Variety was Black.
> 
> ...


That looks like Tab waters with her girl and the other dog if from Lidos kennel.
I just talked to Susie Osburn at Enzos last show where he won the point.

I have video of her new puppy dante up on my youtube.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> So Delilah came out this weekend and though we didn't win, she looked pretty good sprayed up. Laurel said that she is definitely in enough hair to be competitive and that it is time to get her out and show her on a regular basis.
> 
> On Saturday I showed her myself and we came in dead last in a 6-7 bitch Open class.  General consensus among everyone was that Delilah should finish easily as long as I'm not at the end of the lead. On Sunday my friend Jim Johnson showed her and they came in like 4th. He likes her and he will be showing her for me until Laurel has an opening in her client list.
> 
> ...


She looks so great cbrand won at all the browns ! I might have some info for you on this brown stud I saw at enzo's last show he was pretty darn dark in color his movement was good. 

I have some video too he was a lottle naughty so I think he was barely 2 years old.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Southhaven, MS*

Ah yes

That is my lovely lower half (thank you NOT for posting the pic and I will be dieting)and my very bad in-full-sulk red brat. She didn't waaaaaaaaaaaant to be there and did she ever show it.

Kay P Peiser took her after the show and worked her. With Kay she tosses her head back, moves like she's supposed to, plays and free stacks - Then tries to follow Kay home...

Fickle hearted little witch! I'm the one who lets her sleep on my head! hwell:

When I started showing I had heard how sometimes handlers "just get put up", but from what I have experienced, handlers get put up because they ARE that amazing when working with their animals. Skills! One day I want to be so good! 

Tab

PS The special was Kay's bitch, "Luna" - she's Blue, I believe.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey, Tab, is this your red puppy that was at the show? 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Adorable!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*The "Bitty B"*

That is the Baroness Pontalba du Nola's Caniche Rouge. I call her Bee or Bitty B short for Baroness.

She's just over 4 months - in full out Puppy Uglies, but still looking pretty good despite it and she is full out BAAAAAAAAADDD! She and Antoinette are half sisters.

It was her first show visit and she didn't seem to be intimidated at all. Her only issue was being left in that crate, and boy did she let the entire set-up know it!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Glad you cleared up what "Bitty B" stood for! ; ) (Thought it might be opposite of Little :angel She has the face of an angel!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Defining B*

This weekend a lady and her daughter came by the set-up asking about Antoinette. I was talking with them about there being only 5 Red AKC Champions and how unusual it was to see 2 at a show.

The daughter (maybe 12 to 14??) says, "Oooh! She's so pretty! Did she win today?" and I said, "No, not today, that bitch over there beat her." Poor childs eyes bugged out of her head!:foot-in-mouth:

I said, "Oh, Honey! (in New Orleans you get in the habit of calling everyone Honey or Baby!) I"m not being ugly. At shows that's just what we call the girls and the boys we call dogs. I know it sounds bad, but I didn't mean for it to!"

Her poor mom is nodding her head up and down and saying, "Yes. Yes. That's just what they call girl dogs..."


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow Tabitha, you have a good eye when it comes to picking the reds. Both your girls are beautiful! It's really neat that so many nice reds are finally making it into the show ring.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

she looks great cbrand. I love her color 

Yes lots say pros get put up- but darn it they are better then us mere mortals... they handle more dogs nad have done it longer. it gives you an edge. no doubt about it. they got the tricks to make the dog work.


----------

